# steak,steak,steak,steak,steak,steak,steak,steak



## simon81 (Nov 5, 2007)

ok steak 

we all love it but how do you do yours

how do you cook it what do you ave with it ,and do you ave any good recipies for great steak


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

a lil salt and pepper, 15-25 seconds on each side...

my dad ses if he can cook it with a flash light we would... :r


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Pittsburgh ribeyes..


----------



## Diesel Grinch (Oct 15, 2007)

Did someone say steak?

Knock it's horns off and wipe it's ass. I'll do the rest.

I nice piece of meat doesn't need anything. On some of the lesser cuts I make up a marinade. Which depends on what I happen to have around.

DG


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Too many different ways and too many different cuts for me to pick a favorite.

I guess, naturally, the better the beef the less I try to hide the flavor with anything but a little salt and pepper. Sear on high heat (stove or grill) to seal in the juices and finish in high oven or not too high part of the grill.

Been cooking skirt steak a little lately. Made roulettes (rolls) the other night. After marinating in some wine/oil/spices I wrapped it around spinach, feta, and asparagus.

Over in Germany there was a restaurant that would top the steak with a healthy dollop of "Krauterbutter" before taking the meat off the grill. It is just an herb butter that you can make to your own taste, but a recipe is below. And I reiterate, if the meat is top quality I won't stuff it or top it with anything - save all that for the lesser quality cuts. And, as has already been said, "RARE" to medium rare otherwise it all tastes like "shoe leather".

http://www.recipehound.com/Recipes/2109.html

Cheers



khubli said:


> Pittsburgh ribeyes..


I gotta know - what's a Pittsburgh ribeye??


----------



## Wreckless (Apr 27, 2007)

Salt+Pepper > *


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I like mine medium with salt and pepper


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Garlic salt & black pepper. Now I'm hungry.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

hova45 said:


> I like mine medium with salt and pepper


:tpd: :dr


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Give me a nice steak med rare with some salt and fresh ground pepper and some garlic. Throw some grilled onions on it and we are in business! :tu


----------



## simon81 (Nov 5, 2007)

ok bout time i put how i like it

raw or blue on the great cuts or marinated on the cheaper cuts


----------



## simon81 (Nov 5, 2007)

well bout 5-10 sec on a very hot pan


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

The only thing better than meat and potatoes is MEAT and MEAT! :dr


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Seasoned with Montreal Hot Steak Salt Mix and seared on the BBQ. Some garlic and onion baked potatoes, spinach, and a nice Guinness. Oh, I am hungry now.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Seasoned with Montreal Hot Steak Salt Mix


I used to use that, but lately haven't been able to find the LARGE containers of it.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Top quality steak needs very little seasoning. Salt, fresh ground pepper (accept no substitutes), and either some olive oil or butter rubbed along the surface.

OTOH, cheaper steaks such as flank, hangar, london broil and skirt are all about the marinade. I usually use something acidic in order to take away some of the toughness. Here are a couple marinades I came up with and use/tinker with a lot...

Marinade #1:
-fresh garlic, chopped
-several dabs of worcestershire sauce
-several dabs of soy sauce
-about a half cup of seasoned rice vinegar
-pinch of hot pepper flakes
-teaspoon of onion powder
-TSP mustard powder
-TSP salt
-1/2 TSP fresh ground pepper

Marinade #2:
-TSP garlic powder
-TSP oregano
-TSP kosher salt
-1/2 fresh ground pepper 
-1/2 TSP cumin
-1/2 TSP Paprika
-1/2 TSP coriander
-1/4 TSP turmeric
-About a cup or so of distiller white vinegar

Marinade #3
-fresh garlic chopped
-about a half cup of fresh cilantro chopped
-TSP of oregano
-pinch of cumin
-juice of two limes
-TSP salt
-1/2 TSP of fresh ground pepper

Marinade #4
-fresh garlic chopped
-2 TBSP of hoisin sauce
-About a half cup of soy sauce
-About a half cup of seasoned rice vinegar
-Sriracha hot sauce to taste
-chopped green onions
-chopped shallots
-TSP mustard powder


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Salt pepper and minced fresh garlic!!!


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Marinate in Heinz 57 for several hrs w/butter and McCormick's meat tenderizer; then grill or oven--punch w/fork multiple times and makes it really really tender! and Delish!


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

Two inch thick porterhouse.

Brush with olive oil. Sprinkle with gray sea salt and fresh cracked pepper.

Lump charcoal, very hot, on one side of the grill. 4 minutes on each side.

Move to cool side of grill and let roast for 4 more minutes.

Let it rest on the plate for 5 minutes.

Steak perfection.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Little Olive Oil
Fresh Ground Pepper
Little Chardonnay Seasoned Sea Salt

Seared on both sides and served rare. Doesn't get better then that:tu


----------



## Jack1000 (Jun 1, 2006)

I find a good butcher and have him cut 2-3 inch thick bone-in ribeye's. Cover the outside with kosher salt--a lot of it makes for a good crust-- and some pepper. 

Heat grill as hot as I can--500-600 degrees. I usually grease the grill with a little high temp tolerent oil like canola.

Steaks this thick with the bone in can be seared really nicely while leaving the inside rare/medium rare.

It takes a while to cook a steak this thick. Maybe 10 minutes a side. I don't mess with it--only flip it once if possible. I use a meat thermometer to get it to about 125 degrees at the center. 

I mix up a little blue cheese with a pat of butter and drop it on top while it's still steaming.

My favorite meal.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Jack1000 said:


> I find a good butcher and have him cut 2-3 inch thick bone-in ribeye's. Cover the outside with kosher salt--a lot of it makes for a good crust-- and some pepper.
> 
> Heat grill as hot as I can--500-600 degrees. I usually grease the grill with a little high temp tolerent oil like canola.
> 
> ...


:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Darrell said:


> I used to use that, but lately haven't been able to find the LARGE containers of it.


Just buy lots of small ones!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Just buy lots of small ones!


Problem is, they're like $3.50 each and the big one was only $5.99. Go figure.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

no salt....dries out the meat
no pepper.....turns bitter on the grill
2 min sear on each side 
4 mins indirect heat on each side
slab of butter on it while resting on the plate for 5 mins

perfect dinner


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

a 2 inch thick Rib Eye grilled,,,use your favorite marinade and use salt right before serving,,,not in the marinade as it tends to dry out the meat,,,as the experts tend to say,,,,who knows about "those experts",,,,I tend to believe my own tongue as to what is best and it's all about trial and error,,,eat more steak and find out what is best.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Jack1000 said:


> I find a good butcher and have him cut 2-3 inch thick bone-in ribeye's. Cover the outside with kosher salt--a lot of it makes for a good crust-- and some pepper.
> 
> Heat grill as hot as I can--500-600 degrees. I usually grease the grill with a little high temp tolerent oil like canola.
> 
> ...


Yummmm,,,,,I am stealing this recipe


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Favorite is Filet .

Little salt and pepper cooked to a nice rare- med rare status. Yum Yum ....:tu


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

1.5 to 2 inch think ribeye.

I also use a montreal seasoning type, but not too much of it. (Darrell, check atlanticspice.com - their steak seasoning is the same a montreal and about $7 a pound if I remember right).

I give it about 3-4 minutes a side on high heat on the grill and let it rest for a good 10 minutes. Med rare. While the grill is going, it can't hurt to grill up some onion, portabella mushrooms and a couple whole heads of garlic in tin foil (as to roast). Mushroons, onions and garlic are great with steak.

Also can't hurt to have a nice sweet potato.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

SteveDMatt said:


> 1.5 to 2 inch think ribeye.
> 
> I also use a montreal seasoning type, but not too much of it. (Darrell, check atlanticspice.com - their steak seasoning is the same a montreal and about $7 a pound if I remember right).
> 
> ...


mmmmmmmm sweet potatoe:dr


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Darrell said:


> Give me a nice steak med rare with some salt and fresh ground pepper and some garlic. Throw some grilled onions on it and we are in business! :tu


Add some mushrooms and I'll be right over :tu



Jack1000 said:


> I find a good butcher and have him cut 2-3 inch thick bone-in ribeye's. Cover the outside with kosher salt--a lot of it makes for a good crust-- and some pepper.
> 
> Heat grill as hot as I can--500-600 degrees. I usually grease the grill with a little high temp tolerent oil like canola.
> 
> ...


Mmmm :dr


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

In a microwavable cup/bowl mix: 1 stick of butter, 1 shot of choice whiskey, and 2 tablespoons of Worcestershire sauce for every two steaks). Melt and blend well.


Take some thick steaks, trim off any excess outer fat, and rub down with Tony's (Louisiana seasoning). Rub it into the meat vigorously, which will also serve to tenderize the meat some.

Before the grilling, in a skillet, melt a half stick of butter and let it simmer with several toes of minced garlic.

Bathe the steaks in the butter-whiskey mix on both sides (leave some to use during the cooking process), and put on a low heat grill for about 3-5 minutes, depending on the thickness (you want the steak to be RARE in the center but cooked on the outer shell). Glaze the sides when you flip it with the last of the butter whiskey mix.


Once you have the steaks grilled and you butter and garlic are simmering along nicely, rack up the heat on the stove to high and get the butter sizzling. Drop the steaks in the skillet for 45 seconds on both sides to sear them on the outside.



The result should be seared tough outer layer and a medium-rare juicy body.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

As a chef I have cooked and have eaten more cuts of steaks cooked a 1000 different ways than any of you can even think of. 

The best way for me to eat a steak 
Before you do any thing open up your favorite bottle of wine at let it air out better if you have a decanter then make a gin martini.
Drink the martini while you cook then the wine is for when you eat

Fresh ground black pep
Kosher salt
Olive oil
1.5-2 inch cut rib eye with the best marbling you can get
Make sure it is at room temp
Heat a cast iron skillet till you can't hold your hand 2in above it 

A little S&P more salt then pepper on a well greased steak hit it on the pan for about 20ish seconds then lift the meat up give the pan a second to regain its heat and do it again on the other side. Take it off the heat and let it rest for at least one min before cutting in the steak.


----------

